# Glock 23 Gen 4



## jkf74 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for some info on this gun. I currently have this gun on lay away at my lgs. I've seen where many G 19 gen4's are having some problems. As far as I know, the G 23 do not exhibit these problems near as often. But, I have heard of a couple having these malfunctions. My question is, would you all feel comfortable purchasing one of these? I feel as if the .40cals are probably fine, just looking for some expert advice. Thanks!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have four glocks and never had a problem with any of them, however that is not your question. according to the internet the gen 4 g 19 problem stems from the recoil spring which glock has already addressed. i think the way to handle this would be to call glock in smyrna georgia and ask them which is the right spring for your gun, then compare that to what is in the gun at your dealers. they are suppose to have numbers on them and if you have the wrong one glock will send you one free as stated on the internet. hope this helps!


----------



## austinguy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd feel extremely comfortable purchasing a non-9mm Gen 4.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

i been having the exact same issue as you. I went ahead and went with the 3rd gen glock 23. Not necessarily because of the issues with the gen 4 but it did play a role. More than anything i couldnt justify spending the extra money on the gen 4 when i know how solid and great a gun the 3rd gen 23 is. The local gun shop here preferred the 3rd gen over the 4th gen as well.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

3rd gen proven reliable and will save you money, just a thought

the 4th gens do look pretty slick though but I havent shot one yet


----------



## armedleprechaun (May 20, 2011)

You'll be fine with the gen 4. I had a G22 in gen 4 it was flawless. If yours does happen to have an older recoil spring that causes issues, Glock will send you a new one. Typically almost all of the issues occurred with the 9mm versions. Also, in my experience the new double recoil spring does lessen the felt recoil of the 40 S&w cartridge. I actually plan on picking up a Gen 4 23 for myself. Hope this helps.


----------



## McFly (Aug 29, 2011)

my gen4 23 has been great. had to replace a bad extractor, but i had to do that on my gen3 19 i bought 2 years ago. glock's been slacking in the quality control dept since gaston's kids took over.

luckily the extractor is simple to fix, and only $13. the erratic ejection and FTE's were fixed instantly with the new extractors. i replace them with some glock oem ones found at local gunshops.


----------



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

Why did they change the springs/internals... If they wanted to stay competitive (i.e. changeable backstraps) thats fine, but why ruin the solid proven design of the Gen3? I don't see the benefit to the Gen4 system (other than you can change the back straps I guess). Other than that its just a Glock... So why not just change the grip? 

I guess the new springs are supposed to reduce felt recoil, but it's not worth the problems and reliability issues that have come up. I feel like Glock is making a mistake changing up the internals, but what do I know? I'm just a customer who will not buy a Gen4 now and even in the future I don't see how they are going to match the reliability of the other generations. Did this type of growing pain happen when they went from Gen1 - Gen 2 or Gen2 - Gen3?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I think a big part of the change had to do with some issues the Gen 3 and earlier models where having in 40 cal particularily with accessories mounted. Reportedly the Gen 4 has solved those issues in 40. For whatever reason they carried it over to the 9mm as well (guess would be commonality). In 9 there have been sporatic problems with the recoil springs and lighter loads, extractors and ejectors. I tend to agree they should have left the 9mm alone other than the external changes to the grip and mag release. Both positives in my opinion. I'm confident they have or soon will sort out the 9mm versions. Keep in mind many have functioned just fine and most of the problems seem to center around powder puff loads rather than full house duty or ccw type of ammunition. At this point in the transition I would be willing to take the calculated risk on a 9mm Gen4 and without hesitation the 40. I am rather risk adverse when it comes to handgun reliability. My 2 cents YMMV.


----------



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

If I were to choose a glock in any flavor of .40 I would choose the gen 4... the double recoil spring help with the recoil management.. 

I havent read about general issues with the gen 4 in any .40....


anyways I have my g19 gen4.. RSA 0 4 and almost 1200 rounds, just 1 FTE at ipda once.. nothing bad for 1200 rounds...


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

My G4-G22 as been a flawless pistol. Come to think of it,All my big G's as been flawless. But I also take very good care of all my pistols. 
:smt1099


----------



## MarkSchu (Oct 9, 2011)

my gen 4 model 19 is perfect. It came with new spring set however.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

My gen 4 G23 has a shade over 1K rounds and not one issue to speak of. maybe i got lucky?

OH! and the ammo Ive been using, well....you name it Ive put it through it. except for exposed lead


----------

